# Flow NXT-AT cable replacement



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

they should have them at most repair shops for snowboards, especially ones attached to a flow sales place....

The guys at Crystal had a full kit with everything needed for bindings an boots, they didn't even carry flow products... They gave us the boa cable for free that we needed....


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I just bought a pack of 2 spare FUSE cables from my local shop in UK for £5. 

The Board Basement | Online Snowboard & Ski Shop | Ride For Less


----------



## Allen Chen (Mar 17, 2017)

Went to Paragon (they carry flow) and was told that they can't help me with it since the bindings are too old. They also went on with the "you dont let your friends ride flow" mantra. The rep was nice enough to suggest on trying to get a ball end cable crimp and a separate steel cable wire, since they are pretty much pennies compare to order from Flow.

That, or i get a new pair of bindings...


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Allen Chen said:


> Went to Paragon (they carry flow) and was told that they can't help me with it since the bindings are too old. They also went on with the "you dont let your friends ride flow" mantra. The rep was nice enough to suggest on trying to get a ball end cable crimp and a separate steel cable wire, since they are pretty much pennies compare to order from Flow.
> 
> That, or i get a new pair of bindings...


Why does people hate flows? 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Why does people hate flows?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


That would be for one or both of two reasons:

1. They tried them and didn't like them.

2. They don't see the point of them.

I fall into the second camp. Although I've tried some older flows for a couple of runs my problem is that I really don't see the point of them (for me). I'm not a fan of unnecessary complication. If I'm in a real hurry and can't strap in on the lift then I buckle up as I ride away. The only time a Flow rider might gain a few seconds on me is getting off of a gondola. I'll be waiting for them at the bottom of the run whatever happens anyway.


----------



## Allen Chen (Mar 17, 2017)

the argument is most people still buckle down after flipping up the highback, which defeat the purpose of having flow. Personally, i just kick my boots in and clip in the high back as i skate down the unloading area so my skier friends never had to wait. Yes, the flow may not respond as snappy as the regular since the cable will stretch as you lean onto them which made the board feel wider than it is but my butt is never cold from constantly sitting down (as a novice) 

Anyways, we drove 100 miles to BlueMountain in PA which they had the cables from old rentals however they were too short. (if you are looking for flow parts and cant find any, call blue.)

time to find a new pair of binding to go with Proto CT.

suggestions?


----------

